# IE 6 auf XP total lahm!  + Autovervollständigen klappt nicht



## grinsekatz (30. April 2004)

Hallo Leute,

seit ich meinen neuen Computer mit Windows XP habe und den Internet Explorer 6, surfe ich viel lahmer als mit meiner alten Kiste (habe ISDN). Es ist zum heulen. Alle Seiten werden angezeigt, aber das Laden dauert länger. Hat einer von Euch Tipps zu Einstellungen, die das beseitigen und mein Surfen wieder schneller machen können? Woran könnte es liegen?

Mein zweites Problem ist, dass Autovervollständigen aktiviert ist, aber nicht funktioniert. Was ist das denn wieder? habe meine Temporären Internetdateien mal gelöscht, aber das wars auch nicht... Seufz.

Danke im Voraus für alle Tipps!

Chrissy


----------



## aquasonic (30. April 2004)

Ich kenne bis jetzt nur folgendes Problem (siehe Anhang). Du solltest dort in den Netzwerkeinstellungen deiner Verbundung das Häckchen zur Authentifizierung mit einer Smartcard entfernen...


----------

